# Eheim canister size question



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Well since it is now apparent that my equipment needs overhauling (augh) i have a question about what type of filter to get for two tanks -- I'm thinking Eheim but don't know what power to get. http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimcanister4.html

Will the 2217 be sufficient for a 55 gallon goldie planted tank? or do I need a 2227?http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimwetdry.html

Okay then the second tank is a 37 gallon soon to be discus tank. For that it seems the 2217 will be fine.

I'll be broke but the water will be clean. laser: @ marineland eclipse hood)

Sooooooo not happy. Hoping someone on craigslist wants to buy an Eclipse 3 hood...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

the 2217 is more than enough for either tank. I'm not sure about the wet/dry since it might expel co2 from the water. I personally run an Eheim Ecco 2236 ($90) on my 72g and simply love it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think the 2217 will be okay/good enough for the 55 gallon. Possibly some flow issues, but nothing a powerhead won't fix. If you are on a budget, the Rena Filstar XP2, or better Rena Filstar XP3 would fit this tank perfectly.

The 2217 will be more than perfect for your 37 gallon. You'll probably have more flow than you'll need, but can toggle down the flow using the quick disconnects.

Eheim 2217 from Bigsonline.com - $119.00
Rena XP2 from bigalsonline.com - $74.99 
Rena XP3 from bigalsonline.com - $99.99
Rena XP2 & XP3 from drsfostersmith.com - $74.99 & $89.99

You may even want to try price matching the Rena at your Local Petsmart to save on shipping and getting it for cheap.

With a 55 goldfish tank, I would go with the XP3 if I'm budgeted.

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

If I would need to toggle down the 2217 does it make more sense to go with a 2215 instead for the 37 gallon? I'm definitely going to go with the 2217 on the 55.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it depends on how much flow you want (some like alot), and how thick you are planting your tank. I prefer the option of having increased flow in the event the plant mass slows down circulation considerable. Also as the filter gets filled with junk, you'll see reduced flow, and have to clean it more often than a 2217 to improve this.

However, reading through the 2215, it sounds like it will be just right for a 37 gallon. You might not have great flow, but decent enough to keep things moving gently. Again, an additional powerhead can be added for super flow, and maybe even CO2 dissolution methods. 2 birds with one stone 

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Great thanks! I'll look into the powerhead/ co2 dissolution issue. I am still fuzzy on Co2 dissolution as you might tell from my other thread. I have now gotten the gas from the tank through the reg in my mind but not any further ha ha


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

I really like the Eheim 2126. Built in heater and good flow. It is more money. But then no heater in the tank. And if you use an in-line heater they are about 40 bucks and more plumbing to do
http://www.eheim.com/pro2.htm
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3617&N=2004+22777+2146958046


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

_I think the 2217 will be okay/good enough for the 55 gallon. Possibly some flow issues, but nothing a powerhead won't fix._
Why would you need a powerhead in addition to the 2217 on a 55 if the filter is rated for up to 160g.

And eheim ecco has more than enough flow for a 55 and is a far superior filter to a Rena for about the same price.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Houseofcards, even though the manufacturer states the filter would be rated 160 gph, it's often times less then advertised. The manufacturer doesn't take into account plant mass inside the tank that will restrict circulation, and also possibly doesn't account for what/how much media is inside the filter to get that 160 gph rating. Plant mass and media will reduce the flow rating.

I'm sure the 2217 will filter the water well, however there will be some dead spots that will need some circulation from a powerhead.

-John N.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Telperion said:


> Well since it is now apparent that my equipment needs overhauling (augh) i have a question about what type of filter to get for two tanks -- I'm thinking Eheim but don't know what power to get. http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimcanister4.html
> 
> Will the 2217 be sufficient for a 55 gallon goldie planted tank? or do I need a 2227?http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimwetdry.html
> 
> ...


I have a 2217 on my 37 and it's a godsend. You'll appreciate the extra flow when you need it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

John N. said:


> Houseofcards, even though the manufacturer states the filter would be rated 160 gph, it's often times less then advertised. The manufacturer doesn't take into account plant mass inside the tank that will restrict circulation, and also possibly doesn't account for what/how much media is inside the filter to get that 160 gph rating. Plant mass and media will reduce the flow rating.
> 
> I'm sure the 2217 will filter the water well, however there will be some dead spots that will need some circulation from a powerhead.
> 
> -John N.


John,
I must be missing something, but I'm pretty sure the 2217 has a flow rate of 264gph not 160. It is used in tanks up to 160g. I do realize that their flow rates are misleading but the 2217 is more than enough for a 55g.

Another thing people don't realize about Eheims is that their flow rates are lower than a comparible tank size filter from another brand because they are a bigger believer in biological filteration. The reduced flow allows more water to come in contact with the media thus increasing it's biological capacity. If you compare an eheim to a fluval or other brands you will see for the same tank size their flow rates are less.


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Curious... Why go for the "Classic" Eheim over the "Pro" (or even the "Pro 2") ranges? I see that they are cheaper, so that's one reason. However, are there other reasons?

I used to have a Classic and, whilst it was solid and quiet, it was a bit of a pain fiddling around with the O ring whenever opening and closing the thing. The Pro range looks as though it has simplified this area?

Cheers


----------



## Akysten (Aug 5, 2006)

I am looking at these filters as well..
I am adding a 50 breeder tank, and bought the XP3 at Petsmart(with price match) for $104.95. HOWEVER, I believe in lots of bio filtration, and want a quiet filter. I am thinking of returning it and paying for an Ehiem Pro II...


I have a Eheim Classic 2213 on my 37 and a Fluval 405 on my 60. I find the FLuval is more noisy than the Eheim... But not bad.

Is the Eheim Pro worth it? Is the XP3 overkill for my 50 breeder? I haven't decided for sure, but I WAS going to do a planted tank.. the 18" depth would be nice, but three planted tanks?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

3 Planted tanks is not bad, you can never get enough since there's so many plants and aquascapes to toy with. 

Anyways, the XP3 should actually be more than enough for the 50 breeder, and you'll be getting great bio filtration if you fill the baskets with the proper media. The eheim Pros from what I've read, users simply love it. However, lots of the eheim pro users are keeping a tank that 75+ gallons. 

I would stick to the XP3. Or maybe just get the Eheim 2217.

-John N.


----------



## Akysten (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, 3 isn't bad.. my first tank was OK, my second one is much better, and I suppose my third with a deeper tank should be the best of the lot. I need to use some more interesting plants in this one though...

Since silence is an issue, I'm thinking of Swapping this out for a 2217 unless someone can tell me that the XP3 is just as good. I've heard that XP3's are noisy, and that they're silent. I have a 2213 on another tank and it's quiet and seems to do good job. I hear the Pro II's are even more silent. I have a Fluval which makes a noise, but not an obnoxious one.

I'm also thinking of Returning my 50 and paying the difference for a 65g. It's got additional height, which means more lighting costs, but it's just a beautiful tank... and my wife has set my tank limit to 4(one being a hospital/quarantine). Might as well take the extra size.. it's 6 inches!
I've read that some prefer a 50 to a 65 for a planted tank, but I'm as interested in the occupants as I am the aquascape.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just one more point of reference:

I use a 2215 on my 46g tank. Filtration seems to be excellent. Flow could be slightly higher, but it's good enough. A 2217 should be just fine for a 55g tank.

For me, the difference between classic eheims and the eheim pro's is more style than substance. Oh, and of course the big price difference.

FYI, the rated flow for eheims (and just about every other pump) is taken from the pump curve under zero-head conditions, which means there is no resistance in the system. Adding a few double-tap valves, 10 feet of tubing, an inlet strainer, and a spraybar will slow things down significantly. Adding a few filter pads, effiwhatever, and ceramic noodles slows it down even more, but forcing water through the media is the whole point. For most applications flow is probably about 1/2 what is rated.


----------

